# What does a wohlhaupter do , and can i use one in my grizzly milling machine-r8 taper



## ome (Sep 4, 2013)

I have seen some that cost over 3500.  What do they do that a boring head could not do?

Thanks,

jon


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 4, 2013)

The Wolhaupter boring head is a boring and _facing_ head. You can bore a hole to a shoulder and feed the tool in or out to face the shoulder flat. They are indeed a high quality head and in my opinion, the best that money can buy. I used one for many years at my last job and was sad lose it when I left, maybe some day I'll own one.

Tom


----------



## ome (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there a model that will make a groove inside a cylinder to retain a snap ring to keep the bearing in its space,  or do they all do that boring heads?

thanks,
Jon


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 5, 2013)

ome said:


> Is there a model that will make a groove inside a cylinder to retain a snap ring to keep the bearing in its space,  or do they all do that boring heads?
> 
> thanks,
> Jon



The Wohlhaupter will do that.  I've got a little UPA 3 that I love dearly.  Check out this flyer from Wohlhaupter - (pages 6 & 7 especially)

I think there is also a Czech Republic copy that looks pretty nice as well, the Narex.  I've never held on though.

-Ron


----------



## toolman49 (Sep 5, 2013)

G'Day Fellas,
There is also the Japanese made Mizoguchi.




Regards,
Martin


----------



## Ray C (Sep 5, 2013)

Yikes!  Those are expensive!  At that price, I'd be afraid to use it.  FWIW, I have a couple simple facing tools and a couple simple boring heads and have gotten fantastic service and performance out of them -and with a cost of about $75 each (if that much) I'll go on with life not knowing the difference between those and ones costing as much as the mill.

Just curious, what features do these posess that could be worth that kind of money?


Ray


----------



## george wilson (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a brand new Narex. Can't recall the model #,but it will bore tapered holes as well as straight holes and facing. They aren't cheap either.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 5, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Yikes!  Those are expensive!  At that price, I'd be afraid to use it.  FWIW, I have a couple simple facing tools and a couple simple boring heads and have gotten fantastic service and performance out of them -and with a cost of about $75 each (if that much) I'll go on with life not knowing the difference between those and ones costing as much as the mill.
> 
> Just curious, what features do these posess that could be worth that kind of money?
> 
> ...



Ray,

Like any other quality tool or machine, if you do enough work to justify the expense, the Wohlhaupter boring and facing heads are the best of the best. It would be tough to justify one in the home machine shop, but for a working machinist making a living at the trade, the quality is worth the price. I used one for 20 plus years and hated to see it go when I left the company. Some day I'll own own myself.

Tom


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a Wohlhopter , an old Enco , a Narex as well as an MSC brand . I've used them all over the years . The Wohlhopter and Narex are top quality . I've held .0002" on both at both small and large diameters . They work great as boring heads and in the instances you need internal grooves , bearing surfaces that need to be perfectly perpendicular etc , they are much less expensive than a CNC mill . An old thread , but a neat subject for some .


----------



## Doubleeboy (Sep 30, 2016)

Wohlhopters rock.   I picked one up on Epay a dozen years ago, sent it off to the guy in SoCal who repairs them and had him go through it.  All told I have about $300 in it.  It is like a swiss watch, very smooth.  For those looking to save or build something nifty, pretty nice article in HSM last couple issues on building a boring and facing head, I doubt its automatic though.

cheers
michael


----------



## Holescreek (Sep 30, 2016)

The old Enco model was made by Gamet. They turn up on Ebay fairly often and are pretty well made.  I bought mine with an R8 shank.  I used Wall-hoppers for many years in my horizontal boring mill days, a fine piece of equipment. The cheaper Gamet will do the same stuff given the constraints of a Bridgeport.

As far as what you can do in a Grizzly mill, it depends on the model and rigidity. You can get away with doing just about anything with sharp tools and shallow cuts.


----------

